# Orbit 57979 timer question



## yaksha42 (Apr 19, 2021)

I bought a house 3 years ago that already had sprinklers and a timer installed.

I am wanting to swap out my current sprinkler timer (Orbit 57979) with a newer one. I went to make notes on what the wires were currently plugged into when I stumbled on something I couldn't figure out. Here is a picture of my timer

https://i.imgur.com/vDBX8S6.jpg

There are two white "plugs" the first one has a single wire and the second one has two wires. I am trying to figure out if these are both Common or if the first one is a Sensor and the second one is a Common. What's tripping me up is I don't have a rain sensor or any other sensor as far as I know, and I don't know if the "Sensor" label is referring to the first white plug or the area to the left that says "Do not remove this cover unless attaching a Rain sensor" and unfortunately the user manual isn't helpful because it's meant for a bunch of different timers and doesn't have a specific diagram for this one.

If that first white plug is for a Sensor I think maybe something on my timer isn't set up correctly and I'm not sure what I should do.


----------

